# Freehand fh10 Vektor Grafik als Vektor eps konvertieren



## Spitty (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo, alle zusammen.

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich mache in diesem Jahr unsere Abschluss T-Shirts und war auch schon im T-Shirt Druckladen und wollte dort den Aufrtag erteilen und da meinte die Grafikerin, das das zu druckende Bild also Vektor eps vorliegen muss, da sie das Format für den Siebdruck benötigen.


Ich habe die Grafik aber nur als .fh10 Dokument vorliegen.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, wie ich die Grafik so exportieren kann, dass sie als Vektor eps geöffnet werden kann. Wenn ich die Grafik so abspeicher und dann im Photoshop 7 öffne gehen alle Pfade verloren und ich hab nen Pixelbild.

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.

Gruß, Spitty


----------



## mreball (9. Mai 2007)

Datei/sichern unter.../Format: editierbare EPS


----------

